
Ritualized behavior? Chimps all throw rocks at the same tree - dsr12
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/03/ritualized-behavior-chimps-all-throw-rocks-at-the-same-tree/
======
blacksqr
Everyone assumes the tree is the innocent one.

